# Dudas con potencia de amplificador



## skandar (May 14, 2008)

Estimados foreros. asi de simple mi consulta.

Tengo un Amplificador que se supone es de 100 w RMS por canal  y quiero  que me orienten para comprobarlo,  el esquematico no lo tengo por que simplemente lo copie de un amplificador que recibi para cambiar un potenciometro.

Dentro de los datos que puedo aportar es que lleva 4 transistores TIP3055, 2 a cada lado del parlante. Ademascon encapsulado TO-220 lleva un A473 y dos C1173, el transformador es de 35+35 alternos que rectiificados me  dan aproimadamente 42 volt por rama... las dimensiones del transformador no las saque... pero el que construi yo lo mande a hacer de 5A por rama.
¿es suficiente para que me indiquen la potencia?.
Siempre he ebtenido buenas respuestas de ustedes... espero contar con vuestra orientacion nuevamente.

De antemao Gracias a todos


----------



## eb7ctx (May 14, 2008)

Buenas, por lo que dices de los componentes es muy posible que si de los 100 w 
la tensión de alimentación lo permite 42 x 5 = 210 w x 2 = 420 w Totales y los tr 3055 pueden manejar mas de 100 w en características, de todas formas mide el consumo en máxima y tendrás una idea aprox. teniendo en cuenta que no se aprovecha mas del 70 o 75 % en la salida


----------



## skandar (May 16, 2008)

me gustaria integrarle un pre, tal vez sin tonos... solo para mejorar la repuesta del amplificador, ya que le subo el volumen a 1/3 y como que empieza a saturar, puedes orientarme por que ocurre?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

Buenas--
1) tu transformador es de +-40voltios con una intensidad maxima de 10 amperes, lo cual nos proporciona una potencia de 800watts. hasta ahi barbaro.
me parece medio grandeito el transformador para solo 4 transistores de potencia TIP3055.
Por el tamaño del transformador no tendrias que tener inconvenientes de potencia, y hasta podria proporcionar (siendo un amplificador transistorizado) inclusive unos 250watts reales.
Debes observar con detenimiento que filtro  desacople le pusiste a tu fuente, ya que si los capacitores electroliticos son demasiado pequeños se descargan rapidamente y sobre todo cuando la etapa de potencia pide energia. Si puedes colocarle unos 2 capacitores de 4700uF / 63V a cada rama del transformador bien, si puede mas mejor. y para desacoplar un cap. ceramico de 100nF por 100V a cada rama.

La alimentación es buena, pero si los transistores trabajan en complemento, debes revisar bien, que la energia proporcionada o sea 80V de pico a pico, no sea igual o superior que la maxima tension q toleran estos transistores.

Colocarle un preamplificador no mejorara las cosas, inclusive las puede empeorar, pq entregaria una sañel muy elevada, y el aparato distorsionaria aun mas.


espero servir de ayuda.

nos teclamos...


----------



## skandar (May 16, 2008)

claro que me has ayudado... gracias a eb7ctk y a ti dj raco por la orientacion dispensada... me queda mas que claro, pero ya tengo puestos unos  filtros de 4700 x 63v por rama lo ue no tiene y se lo agregare es el ceramico de 100 nF.
Gracias nuevamente. Algun otro consejo?


----------



## Eduardo ringler (May 16, 2008)

Hola ...si mal no recuerdo este amplificador lo vendian como Kit en San Diego ...yo lo compre y no lo he implementado ...por lo de la distorcion ...tiene un potenciometro de ajuste de Bias 
Chequea los voltajes en los 2n3055 que sen iguales en cada rama ...+- 40v por lado y la corriente de reposo es de 120 mili ampers sin señal 

Suerte


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

Buena información agragada eduardo, los eduardos somos asi. como yo no conozco el circuito no sabia que tenia ajustes, pero siempre que tengan hay que ajustarlos.

lo de los cap. ceramicos es necesario para los ruidos de alta frecuencia. ademas si el circuito impreso lo realizaste vos, puede que alguna de las pistas sea muy delgada, lo cual probablemente haga trabajar con ruido el amplificador. otra cosita similar son los cables, que tampoco deben ser muy delgados.

suerttttttttt


----------



## skandar (May 16, 2008)

buena información agregada Eduardo, no tenia idea que se vendiera en san diego, de hecho el mio no tiene ese pote de ajuste del bias... sera el mismo?
Ojala tu pudieras orienrtarme algo mas... esos 40 v donde se miden, en los colectores? con respecto a tierra? y los 120 mA son en el emisor? o en la base?
Te agradezco de antemano


----------



## Eduardo ringler (May 16, 2008)

Los 40 volts son entre colector y emisor de los transistores de salida ...la idea es que en la salida a los parlantes tengas 0 volts con respecto a tierra y los 120 miliamperes se mide en los +42volts y los -42 volts ..tienes que desconectar estos cables que vienen desde la fuente al amplificador e intercalar un amperimetro ...con el aplificador sin señal de entrada 

Como anteriormente dijieron los cables de la fuente al amplificador tiene que ser de buen calibre o tendras perdidas importantes a plena potencia 

Saludos


----------



## skandar (May 16, 2008)

esta bien... gracias por t u ayuda... lo llegare a medir a casa...   pero si no coincidieran  los   valores no tendria como ajustarlo puesto que no trae ese potenciometro de ajuste. pero seguramente marcara valores aproximados.
Ahh en la fuente  tengo sendos cables para suministrar   amperaje necesario, si los diodos rectificadores son de    bajo amperaje tambien me afecta?


----------



## Eduardo ringler (May 16, 2008)

Claro que te afectara ya que si se queman ...lo mejor que podria pasar es que se abran y no pase corriente ..pero lamentablemente por exceso de corriente generalmente quedan en directo fallando la fuente con el riesgo de que los condensadores se rompan
Un puente rectificador de 10 Amperes es baratisimo y no arriesgas todo el proyecto


----------



## skandar (May 16, 2008)

super... ya se que medir y que cambiar.... gracias a proposito tu armaste el proyecto o  lo tienes ahi en stand by?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

mira amigo, en ese caso, lo que t hace falta es un buen puente rectificador, son mucho mas baratos que los cuatro diodos. rectifican hasta unos cuantos miles de volts y con el amperaje que necesite, yo compre uno para 50 ampres, es una belleza, y costo solo 16 pesos argentinos actuales o sea 5 dolares.

y luego t olvidas del problema de los diodos, unos buenos capacitores y listo! eso si, si tenes muchos cables, reemplazalos por solamente 3 cables, positivo, neutro y negativo, de mayor diametro y listo.
tienes que tener en cuenta que se toma 1mm de sección cada 3 amperes.

nos vemos amigos.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (May 27, 2008)

Lo compre para un primo que queria hacer un amplificador para guitarra...pero este se fue a España y el proyecto quedo en el baul de los recuerdos ......solo por el momento
Mi hijo de 11 años ya esta con la idea de las fiestas y conectar su MP3 en su piesa por lo que le implemente un amplificador con los TDA 2050 que suenan bien


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

no solo suenan bien, tienen buena eficiencia y no necesitan de una fuente grande. el circuito se hace muy pero muy simple y de muy pequeñas dimensiones. la mayoria de los amplificador que hago para vender de baja potencia utilizo los tda. y los de media y alta potencia los tda7293 - 94 - 95 - 96 y los stk4044 - 46 - 48 - 50.


----------

